# Popper Hooks



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Do any of you change the hooks off your surface lures from what they come with from the factory? It seems the hooks, even on the expensive poppers, are crap. I have some black mustad trebles that I was thinking of putting on my lures. Will the different color of the hooks make a difference? 

Also, I saw an article in Marlin Magazine where anglers would put J hooks on thier poppers for big Yellowfin. Do any of you do that?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't have an issue with the hooks on the yozuri poppers. The way I see it, I am fishing the popper on a spinning outfit which means less pressure on the hooks because of less drag compared to a conventional reel. Have had some get semi-straightened but I have not lost a fish due to hook failure on a popper.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I switch to VMC 3/0 or 4/0 6X strong trebles... lost a big fish due to one straightening, not anymore witht the VMC. 

Recently I rerigged a couple assist style, I think they will work just need to go test them!!! If they do work they will be much better than trebles, I hate dealing with trebles.

Here is one


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the idea of a single hook. More preasure etc. I have had tons of success with butterfly Jigs with one hook. I would think your setup would work quite well. I will be out there pretty soon. I am going to set one up like this.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Try using a assist hook, like the ones on speed jigs, connected to the front end of the popper. It should trail down the length if the popper about midway. Single hook may give you better hook ups.


Ooops! I didn't see the picture above posted by Fender. Perfect example and great pic. Tight lines and good luck.


----------

